# Mbunas and plants?



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I decided to give it a try. I must say, none of my fish give the plants a second thought. Not yet anyways.
I've got my fingers crossed and hoping for the best!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How long has the tank been set up?


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

About 10 months.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Do you clean your rocks?

Let them get covered in algea. Mbuna like grazing.


----------



## andreythedon (Mar 8, 2016)

can you give me an idea of the names of those plants. My Cichs have eaten at my moss balls and pecked away at one of the broad leaf plants I have in my tank. Thanks


----------



## SrsSarcasM (Jan 28, 2016)

Anubias and java fern are widely considered the most mbuna friendly, but can still be eaten.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They sure eat mine, LOL.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

SrsSarcasM said:


> Anubias and java fern are widely considered the most mbuna friendly, but can still be eaten.


Yep, I followed that advice.

I've got java fern, anubias nana, anubias congensis, anubias hastofolia, and anubias nana barteri var. nana.
I've been buying them from Petsmart in the dry tubes with the roots in jell and guaranteed not to contain snails.

I've added a few more since the pictures and I'm honestly amazed at how well they're doing. The Java ferns have a dozen little daughter plants growing off the tips of their leaves and the fish are even leaving those alone!


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow DJ! You're making me nervous! LOL
I have no idea why I'm being so lucky. I'll probably wake up some morning and they'll all be grazed right down to the roots!
Hahaha


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ten months mine would be chewed and full of algae.

I actually have a java fern now that got stuck under the rim as a sprig and started growing emmersed against the underside of the glass. BEAUTIFUL! Roots trailing to the bottom. One leaf extends into the water? Full of algae and holes.


----------

